# Best energy booster, weight loss focus, anti depressant, ect.. Not a drug



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

So...

This time of year, work is slow, the weather sucks, low cash flow, no sun light, seasonal mild depression hits me between dec-early march....

Well, at the end of October, I decided to try something, something a little different, and out of the norm... And began taking an ever increasing dose every day. First it was 6 drops, then 10, then a dropper full, then two droppers, now I am up to 3 droppers a day...I have been at this dose now for almost a month, and I feel FANTASTIC!!!

So far, I have had zero depression. I have massive amounts of energy, alot more focus, a definite increase in mental clarity.. And have lost 25lbs. I eat 1/3 of what I use too... I am also stronger with alot more stamina :whistling

What am I taking you ask?

Nascent iodine.

It's like drinking 5hour energy bottle, but with out the jitters, and with out the crash. Oh and it lasts a really long time! I screwed up yesterday and took a dose right before my pizza job started at 4pm... I have been up since 7am! I'm just now starting to get tired...since I got home from the 'job' I changed the oil on both trucks, and rotated my pick ups tires. Today I did 200 fliers, stacked firewood, and some other crap...this stuff is amazing, since I began taking it, things that used to annoy me, the little quirks that just eat at you? It's like whatever... It's not that I don't care, they just don't bother me. Also, situational annoyances used to damper my mood for the whole day, not so anymore.

This stuff is kinda pricy at $30 a bottle, lasts about a month... But, the changes I have felt both physically, and mentally, are unbelievable!

There's a self test you can do to seeif your getting enough iodine, you put a little drop on your hand, and wait 15minutes. If its still there, you have enough in your system, for me, it's gone and dry with in 10 minutes... But cash is a little tight so I'm stretching it out a bit... Anyways, if you take too much your body dumps the excess in your urine. So it's very difficult to over dose, you'd have to drink the whole bottle...

Taste? It's like salty honey... Good stuff. Take a dropper in the am right before I crawl out of bed. By the time I'm showered and dressed, I'm bubbling over with energy and happy thoughts. 

Just wanted to share...


----------



## shakey0818 (Oct 28, 2012)

Im glad its working for you.I too am slow with work and looking for some energy to get some projects done and to get back to the gym.Could you please post a link to where you got it or tell us what brand you got?

Thanks,Rob


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

You can also try setting up a little light box for 30 min of exposure in the mornings. The worst part about not having work in the winter is that staying out of the sun can exacerbate the depression of having nothing to do.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Lethargy, weight gain, etc. are symptoms of hypothyroidism (underactive).
Iodine is necessary to keep the thyroid functioning properly which would explain you taking it and feeling better.

Have a blood test and have them check your thyroid levels.

Adding Iodized salt to your diet or an Rx generic synthroid is $10 for 90 days at Walmart. Cheaper than the stuff you are taking.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

After that ringing endorsement, I was waiting for the punch-line... *"and for only $19.95, you can get yours, but WAIT, order today, and we'll throw in an EXTRA bottle (just pay shipping and handling), so order today!"... *:laughing:

You might be able to get some testimonial money out of them or at least some free product... 

JK... glad you found something you are enthused about... :thumbsup:

The benefits sound very interesting...


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

TimNJ said:


> Lethargy, weight gain, etc. are symptoms of hypothyroidism (underactive).
> Iodine is necessary to keep the thyroid functioning properly which would explain you taking it and feeling better.
> 
> Have a blood test and have them check your thyroid levels.
> ...


The problem is iodized salt doesn't add enough iodine to your body. And many salts don't have iodine. They used to add iodine to flour, but now instead use bromine which acts alot like iodine in your body except for the fact that it's really bad for you :laughing:

This is where I get it from...

Nascent iodine


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

How did you hear about this solution, anyway?

I get the seasonal blues, too. Usually I am feeling great, thinking "wow, this year I might skip it"...and then it hits a couple weeks later. While I am still feeling good, I try to remember and do these: exercise, get outside, more protein/less carbs, i.e try to keep ahead of it. Easier said than done, of course. If you have a dog, good excuse to do more walks.

Edit: I'd suggest a doc visit instead. You could get an unintended toxicity experimenting like that. Reminds me of a time I once tried an amino acid supplement (tyrosine) for some reason - nothing like setting off a heart arrhythmia to make me see the error of my ways. Scared the hell out of me.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Don't know how many old dogs are on here, but after a post on my drag racing forum with guys talking about TRT, I looked at symptoms of low testosterone and was hitting every one. WEnt to family doc, got blood test, I'm 39yrs old and my test score was 179....supposed to be 600-1200.

Went to urologist family doc referred to, he did blood test since "that isn't right, your too young" and they got 210.

Been taking 50mg Clomid EOD, after 1 month another test showed test at 440, but was still feeling kinda blah, should also not the day I started taking the clomid I started my workout routine back up in ernest.

Anyhow, I got back to urologist for 3 month checkup next frid, had to give blood today so he can tell me where it's at next week, but I feel noticeably better...how much is from elevating test levels or how much is from working out 5x's a week, I dunno but have to think it's a combination of both.

Definitely worth getting checked out if your older, google low testosterone and see if any of the symptoms fit ya, can be a literal life saver too.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

CarrPainting said:


> The problem is iodized salt doesn't add enough iodine to your body. And many salts don't have iodine. They used to add iodine to flour, but now instead use bromine which acts alot like iodine in your body except for the fact that it's really bad for you :laughing:
> 
> This is where I get it from...
> 
> Nascent iodine



You're right most salt isn't iodized.
Last time I was grocery shopping and had to buy salt, none of the salt they had was iodized and ended up going to another store to get it.

I would still recommend a blood test for your thyroid levels. Depending how old you are it is a good idea to establish a base line for many other tests too so you can track ups and downs as you get older.


----------



## Localday (Dec 9, 2013)

So what are the side effects?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Apparently wood splitting and excessive marketing switches.. Sounds awful... :whistling

Id have that blood test. There could be more to this than is apparent to the untrained eye..


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Apparently wood splitting and excessive marketing switches.. Sounds awful... :whistling
> 
> Id have that blood test. There could be more to this than is apparent to the untrained eye..


 I was hoping that somewhere along this thread we would have a real "Dr." give us their diagnosis.:laughing:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

TimNJ said:


> You're right most salt isn't iodized.
> Last time I was grocery shopping and had to buy salt, none of the salt they had was iodized and ended up going to another store to get it.
> 
> I would still recommend a blood test for your thyroid levels. Depending how old you are it is a good idea to establish a base line for many other tests too so you can track ups and downs as you get older.


That's hard to believe. I see salt with and without iodine all the time. Do you ask if they are out?

Anyway, looks like we can take a multivitamin instead:
http://www.health.harvard.edu/press_releases/reducing-salt-intake-wont-make-you-iodine-deficient


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

In the same grocery store every week, they didn't even have a "slot" on the shelf for Iodized.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is old news but L carnitine is supposedly nasty for you. Its added to alot of energy drinks and natrually in red meat.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

Localday said:


> So what are the side effects?


Don't take it after 4pm or your up all night...

I spoke with my doctor about this last week. He said that he doesn't feel I need it. But if it makes me feel better, he sees no harm in me taking it. Though he did say not to drink the whole bottle at once :laughing:


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Carr, Its been over a month since your op. I am curious as to how this nascent iodine is working out for you? Still good?


----------



## Localday (Dec 9, 2013)

I bought a bottle and used it for a week, at first I felt real wound up then I think I got used to it. I left it alone for a week then tried it here and there. I think it gives me minor headaches but I'm not 100% sure yet. I never get headaches so something is funny about that. The only thing I have been doin different is the iodine. I gave my buddy a few drops and he felt a boost. Not sure about the cure for the winter blues tho. This is just what I think I have found so far, not sure how much more I will fool with it. Haven't really seen a outstanding benefit yet.


----------

